# In need of Silkscreen Materials Suppliers (Philippines)



## MakeYerMamaProud (Oct 20, 2014)

Hello mga kababayan!

Do you know where to buy the cheapest silkscreen materials?
Do you also know suppliers or not suppliers who offer inexpensive/free training in silkscren printing?


----------

